
The Thousand Brains Theory: Framework for Building Intelligent Machines [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LFo36g4Lug
======
jcims
Related HN conversation on a podcast interview with Jeff Hawkins -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20326396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20326396)

